# GenieGo insanity! Unable to stream, unable to prepare/download....but only on some HDDVR's



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

I've had my GenieGo (or as I like to refer to it---my NOMAD) since June of '12. I've had issues over the last 2 years....but nothing like I've had for the last week.

I've only been able to prepare/download content from one of the 5 HD-DVR's I have connected in the whole home system. The other 4 receivers will not prepare anything. (i.e. "Waiting to Prepare" is listed next to 40 recordings in the downloads section at the bottom of the app). I've canceled all recordings and tried to prepare one at a time---no change)

In addition, of those 4 receivers that won't prepare recordings, I am only able to stream recordings from 2 of the receivers to my iPad/iPhone (in the home network as well as outside).

I have all 5 receivers connected to the internet (On-demand/Pandora works on all of them). They all "see" each other. They are all connected as a Whole home setup (or whatever the terminology is).

I have a mix of HD-DVR's. One is a real old HR20, and the rest are HR21's or HR22's I believe.

As I said, I've been unable to prepare/download content from 4 of my 5 HD-DVR's. Everything was working fine as of last Wednesday night. Thursday AM everything stopped functioning properly.

The "Unable to Stream"-You're HD-DVR is currently busy...blah blah blah...(HTTP/500 or 400) messages have become really annoying.

I'm able to see ALL of my 5 HDDVR playlists on my iPad/iPhone. Every recording is listed properly. When I check the settings in the app I am able to "see" all 5 of my HD-DVR's. Every receiver passes the connectivity tests, as do the iPad/iPhone apps.

When I get the "Unable to stream, your HD-DVR is busy message", nothing apparent is happening on those DVR's. Nothing is recording, nothing is being watched through the whole home system, nothing is being watched off the DVR in the room where that DVR actually is. I have no idea what is causing the Genie to respond that the DVR is busy--but I can't help but think that this is why nothing is preparing. It almost seems like the DVR(s) in question are doing something in the background that is making them seem busy.

I've reset the GenieGo (red button holds for 2 minutes, unplugged the thing) reset each HDDVR thru the menu on screen, left everything unplugged for hours at a time. I have a total of 64 GB of space on the GenieGo so space shouldn't be an issue. I believe 54.2 GB's are free as of now. I've tried to do the red button reset with the USB memory sticks attached and unattached as well.

I've yet to find the time to sit down and call D*'s tech support but plan on going that route this weekend when I have some time.

Anyone have any insight as to what stone I haven't turned over? I'm sure I'm leaving out some more error messages I've gotten over the last week but my frustration levels are pretty off the charts over the last few days!!


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Did you try more than one client to stream anything? Maybe another phone or tablet or PC?

Did you reset each and every DVR with the red button?


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

My GenieGO has been stable for the longest while but, since last week, it hasn't been preparing shows recorded on my HR24-500; however, it continued to prepare shows recorded on my HR44-200. All HR24-recorded shows were all stuck in "Waiting to Prepare" status and I also could not stream.

In the past, restarting Network Services and/or rebooting the affected DVR (in this case the HR24) solved the problem, but not this time. It took *numerous* restarts of the HR24 *and *the GenieGO before the issue was finally resolved. Because of so many troubleshooting activities, I can't say for sure what resolved the issue, but in the end I had completely uninstalled and reinstalled the GenieGO software and performed Red Button Resets on all my devices (all DVRs and the GenieGO).

On several occasions during my troubleshooting steps, it actually started to prepare a recorded show on the HR24. I had become confident that the problem had been solved; unfortunately, it only worked for *one* preparation and all remaining others would still be stuck in "Waiting to Prepare" status.

Whether it made a difference or not I don't know, but when resetting all devices, I always made sure that the last to reset was the GenieGO. Similarly, I found a post on this site where people used a 3-minute reset for the GenieGO (instead of the normal 2-minute reset) and that's what I also ended up using. Again, whether or not it made a difference I do not know, but when you reach the point of grasping at straws, it sure doesn't hurt to try.

I certainly can empathize with your situation and I hope I may have provided some potential troubleshooting steps for you to get past this issue.


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

NR4P said:


> Did you try more than one client to stream anything? Maybe another phone or tablet or PC?
> 
> Did you reset each and every DVR with the red button?


Oh I tried to stream with more than one client. Windows netbook as well as a iphone and an ipad.

And I reset each DVR with the red button press on the front. As well as through the menu. And I reset the GenieGo as well via red button (2 minute/3 minute/unplugging).

Quite maddening indeed :bang


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

nuspieds said:


> My GenieGO has been stable for the longest while but, since last week, it hasn't been preparing shows recorded on my HR24-500; however, it continued to prepare shows recorded on my HR44-200. All HR24-recorded shows were all stuck in "Waiting to Prepare" status and I also could not stream.
> 
> In the past, restarting Network Services and/or rebooting the affected DVR (in this case the HR24) solved the problem, but not this time. It took *numerous* restarts of the HR24 *and *the GenieGO before the issue was finally resolved. Because of so many troubleshooting activities, I can't say for sure what resolved the issue, but in the end I had completely uninstalled and reinstalled the GenieGO software and performed Red Button Resets on all my devices (all DVRs and the GenieGO).
> 
> ...


Hi Legend

I tried the steps you detail in your post. No joy. My issues are with an HR22 and anHR 20 (not sure of the -xxx extension on each at the moment). I haven't had a full block of time to sit down and call D* and has this out.

Is there any listing online that details what the http/400 or http/500 messages indicate? When I'm told my DVR is busy....I'd love to know why it's being perceived as "busy".

I can physically play everything back at home through the whole home setup (from DVR/room to DVR/room). I can see all 5 playlists in the app on either the iphone/ipad or netbook. Yet everything on 2 of the DVR's (consistently those 2 DVR's) is in "waiting to prepare" mode...and I can't stream anything off them either thru my home network or outside the home.

I even deleted the app on my iphone and then re-installed it--same situation. I haven't deleted the app off of the ipad yet because I still have a dozen or so recordings on there--if I delete the app do I lose the recordings as well (I don't have them on the DVR anymore and haven't watched them yet)?

:bang


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

> I haven't deleted the app off of the ipad yet because I still have a dozen or so recordings on there--if I delete the app do I lose the recordings as well (I don't have them on the DVR anymore and haven't watched them yet)?
> 
> :bang


Since the recordings are no longer on your DVR, you should watch them before attempting to reinstall the iPad app as they cannot be downloaded to your iPad again.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

David Ortiz said:


> Since the recordings are no longer on your DVR, you should watch them before attempting to reinstall the iPad app as they cannot be downloaded to your iPad again.


Couple this with the 30 day timeout on the client. Watch them soon!


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

JAYPB said:


> JAYPB, on 15 Jul 2014 - 08:19 AM, said:
> 
> Hi Legend
> 
> ...


Scratch what I wrote earlier! :bang

Well, somewhat, anyway. I _did _get it working again and everything transcoded. But I just noticed that I wasn't seeing my HR44 Playlist while looking at my HR24 Playlist.

When I went to my HR44, the Whole Home setup was fine, no errors and it could see the HR24. Then I went to the HR24 and guess what? It could not see the HR44! :scratch: But recall that my GenieGO was working fine, so it had no problems seeing my HR24 and transcoding its content.

So then I red-button rebooted HR24 and the HR44 and 3-minute red-button rebooted the GenieGO and now I'm back to the GenieGO not being able to transcode or stream content from the HR24! :flaiming

Uninstalled and reinstalled the PC software and still no luck. I don't know what to do now because I didn't change anything in my wiring nor did I change anything in my network/router setup. Absolutely nothing and all of a sudden this happens.

It's just really odd that when the GenieGO was working again, it was when the HR24 couldn't see the HR44, although the HR44 and the GenieGO could see it. I'm very frustrated at this moment.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Have you tried redoing the network setup on each of the boxes after the restart?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

I have tried practically everything, including repeating network setup. My DVRs report 100% OK when it comes to Network/Connection tests and they are able to see and play each other's Playlist.

The GenieGO always sees and never has any issues with the HR44, only the streaming/transcoding from HR24 (recently, anyway; things were fine for more than a year); note that the GG can always see the HR24's Playlist and that aspect hasn't been an issue. I even tried connecting the GG directly to the same switch as the HR24 and even directly to the router, but still the same result.

If I 30-second red-button reset the GG, it is able to stream and transcode from the HR24 again...but only briefly. After about 5 minutes, it no longer works. Again, Network/Connection status on the HR24 remains perfectly okay and Whole Home integration with the HR44 is also unaffected.


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

nuspieds said:


> I have tried practically everything, including repeating network setup. My DVRs report 100% OK when it comes to Network/Connection tests and they are able to see and play each other's Playlist.
> 
> The GenieGO always sees and never has any issues with the HR44, only the streaming/transcoding from HR24 (recently, anyway; things were fine for more than a year); note that the GG can always see the HR24's Playlist and that aspect hasn't been an issue. I even tried connecting the GG directly to the same switch as the HR24 and even directly to the router, but still the same result.
> 
> If I 30-second red-button reset the GG, it is able to stream and transcode from the HR24 again...but only briefly. After about 5 minutes, it no longer works. Again, Network/Connection status on the HR24 remains perfectly okay and Whole Home integration with the HR44 is also unaffected.


What you describe is similar to what's going on with 2 of my HR22's. The recordings all show up in the geniego playlist on the ipad/iphone/windows netbook....but they aren't able to prepare...nor are they able to be viewed either inside or outside the network...yet they are playable via whole house DVR usage/playback across the whole house system.

i too have done the network connection tests...everything checks out ok. (Result code 88-779 was reported at the bottom of the connection status screen).

I've done all the red button resets I care to do on the GenieGo. I've done red button resets as well as menu resets on the offending DVR's....and I'm still in the same spot.

Is there a cheat sheet somewhere on this forum detailing what the "http/400", "http/500", http/200" messages mean on the GenieGo app when attempted to playback recorded shows from the DVR on the app?

Now if I could JUST find a block of time to sit down and call tech support I'd be sitting pretty.....or even angrier! :bang


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Curious. Since I have recently added a first gen GG to my realm and i get different playlist results on my two iPaids despite using the same settings. I am missing content from several DVRs on the one but present on the other. . . The one missing servers is also the one I used to partially enable out of home connections and this was after we had had a power failure. It may just be if I check all my servers that they are connected on whole home but not Internet connected. Been too busy to bring up sevent DVRs and validate external connectivity.

How are you bridged between the Coax networking (DECA) and your home LAN? Are there any non terminated splitter connections near this point? Are alll the connections tight? Perhaps dumb questions but eliminate the obvious. Also an RBR is not needed to restore a lost internet connection. from the settings menu you can check status on the box and if it is on the home network it will poll the internet connection and open that back up.

Also check cable ends and connection seats on the cables themselves. List functionality on whole home uses a different port than the streaming and I am not sure if these operate in different frequency band layers. It may be possible that damage to the fittings and or terminations could cause some loss in the frequency slope. Unlikely but. . .

Don " need to get off my bicycle seat bruised butt and go check all my DVRs" Bolton


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

I just came across this link:https://www.perfect-10.tv/marketing/perfectvoice/09-29-11/connection_codes.aspx

It describes some of the codes like the one I saw this AM (Result Code 88-779----which apparently isn't as happy as it sounds:

*"Your receiver is connected to DIRECTV via the Internet" Result Code 88-xxx"
Probable Cause:*

*The receiver can successfully connect to the Internet, but cannot connect to the DIRECTV server.*
*Access to port 8080 is being blocked at the customer's router*
*The DIRECTV server is experiencing possible connectivity issues.*
*Agent Action:*

*On the receiver, run Restore Defaults, Connect Now*
*If still getting result code 87, wait a couple of minutes and rerun Restore Defaults, Connect Now again.*
*If not successful, advise customer to verify their router is not blocking port 8080.*
*Technician Action:*

*Customer needs to verify that their router is not blocking Port 8080.*
*Make sure firewall applications are correctly configured to allow connections on the desired port. For testing purposes, fully disable all firewalls, including the Windows firewall, and try again. (Make sure to re-enable all firewalls when you have determined the problem).*
*Try using another Router.*
*If unsuccessful, escalate to DIRECTV.*

I guess I"m going to have to check if this status is the same on ALL of my receivers (including the ones that are functioning properly with the GenieGo) when I get a chance...... :hair:


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

JAYPB said:


> *"Your receiver is connected to DIRECTV via the Internet" Result Code 88-xxx"*


Actually, what you describe is what 87-XXX code stands for. 88 means a full (successful) connection to DirecTV® servers


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

peds48 said:


> Actually, what you describe is what 87-XXX code stands for. 88 means a full (successful) connection to DirecTV® servers


I get 88-55 on my HR24 yet after my red-button reset of the GG, as expected, it transcoded one show (1 hr) and then all remaining shows in the queue are all "Waiting to prepare." So the 88 means nothing in my case.

As a desperate move, I even bought a new network cable today...of course, no change. I'm totally convinced it's the 0x0884 firmware that came on 07/01 because everything was working perfectly fine until just recently.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

nuspieds said:


> So the 88 means nothing in my case.


Of course it means a lot. It means that your receiver is successfully connected to DirecTV®


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

peds48 said:


> Of course it means a lot. It means that your receiver is successfully connected to DirecTV®


Context was implied...I do not have any Whole-Home or other standard viewing issues; only GG to my HR24 is problematic and receiving 88-XX status codes is insignificant in that my one and only problem still exists.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

nuspieds said:


> Context was implied...I do not have any Whole-Home or other standard viewing issues; only GG to my HR24 is problematic and receiving 88-XX status codes is insignificant in that my one and only problem still exists.


Perhaps because your problem may have nothing to do with your DirecTV® receivers being connected to DirecTV®. You quoted me on a post not relevant to yours. All I wanted was to clear out the post made by user JAYPB. The description of the code he gave is for code 87-XXX and not 88-XXX


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Question in the Whole Home settings on external device, is the external access set to allow?
Or did you restored to defaults in the network settings after you rebooted your router or switch?


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

peds48 said:


> Perhaps because your problem may have nothing to do with your DirecTV® receivers being connected to DirecTV®. You quoted me on a post not relevant to yours. All I wanted was to clear out the post made by user JAYPB. The description of the code he gave is for code 87-XXX and not 88-XXX


My apologies. My eyes immediately went to the bottom of the page that I linked to (above) stating :*"Your receiver is connected to DIRECTV via the Internet" Result Code 88-xxx"*. Upon re-reading the text on the page I linked to I see that the bold printed info is listed under "Code 87"---so the page has incorrect text.

I found out last night that ALL of my receivers have a Result Code 88-xxx----so I was quite confused until I came here this AM to check the thread.

In addition, on the HR22-100 that I'm having problems on, even though EVERYTHING comes back as "connected" and successfully set up.....when I tried to view on demand channels I can not connect to any of them. In addition on the HR22-100 I noticed that when you go to the menu screen, the "what's on" portion of the screen has nothing listed....with a message to "check back later" or something to that affect. Obviously I still cannot prepare ANYTHING from that receiver....and I can not playback content from outside or inside my home network (on my ipad/iphones/netbook)....yet I can continue to view programming from a different room on that DVR through the Whole Home setup on other TV's.

On the HR20-100 I CAN get access to on demand, I CAN see the "what's on" section of the screen when I hit menu....yet I still CAN NOT prepare/download any content....and I CAN NOT view anything from inside or outside the network (on the ipad/iphones)...and I CAN continue to view programming from a different room on that DVR through Whole Home.

Sorry for the confusion I may have caused with the result code post.

:blackeye:


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

nuspieds said:


> I get 88-55 on my HR24 yet after my red-button reset of the GG, as expected, it transcoded one show (1 hr) and then all remaining shows in the queue are all "Waiting to prepare." So the 88 means nothing in my case.
> 
> As a desperate move, I even bought a new network cable today...of course, no change. I'm totally convinced it's the 0x0884 firmware that came on 07/01 because everything was working perfectly fine until just recently.


So there was a firmware update on 7/1? This makes total sense to me as I haven't been able to properly prepare/download anything on the 2 DVR's in question since the Wednesday right before the 4th of July!

:hair:


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

acostapimps said:


> Question in the Whole Home settings on external device, is the external access set to allow?
> Or did you restored to defaults in the network settings after you rebooted your router or switch?


In my case all of my DVR's are set to allow for external access. And I can see the content in the playlist on my ipads/iphone....but nothing from the 2 DVR's in question will prepare.
Nothing!


----------



## willardcpa (Jun 5, 2007)

I wonder if it's possible to "overload" the
GenieGo. I have a series one Nomad, and recently had problems with it not "seeing" any of my DVRs recently. A couple of weeks ago I added a Genie to the mix, and have external SATA drives on my other three DVRs, so all told now I have 4 terrabytes of storage, and all of them are over 85 percent full of recordings. What I had to do was go into the geniego's settings and "hide" two of the DVRs from the geniego, an now it works.


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

willardcpa said:


> I wonder if it's possible to "overload" the
> GenieGo. I have a series one Nomad, and recently had problems with it not "seeing" any of my DVRs recently. A couple of weeks ago I added a Genie to the mix, and have external SATA drives on my other three DVRs, so all told now I have 4 terrabytes of storage, and all of them are over 85 percent full of recordings. What I had to do was go into the geniego's settings and "hide" two of the DVRs from the geniego, an now it works.


Out of curiosity were you getting "unable to stream" or "waiting to prepare" messages?


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

peds48 said:


> peds48, on 16 Jul 2014 - 7:52 PM, said:
> 
> Perhaps because your problem may have nothing to do with your DirecTV® receivers being connected to DirecTV®. You quoted me on a post not relevant to yours. All I wanted was to clear out the post made by user JAYPB. The description of the code he gave is for code 87-XXX and not 88-XXX


Actually, the quote was relevant and the reason I quoted you was because you corrected erroneous information in the other post and I didn't want to replicate erroneous information. 

But your post was more than just relevant...it was a very important clarification to JAYPB's helpful and informative post. For those of us experiencing the nagging issue, we do so much troubleshooting that we get to the point of basically grasping at straws. So, yes, off I went to the link provided by JAYPB to read and then try whatever troubleshooting I could think of but, of course, no such luck. In my case, this is the second time I am experiencing this exact same issue, but on a different DVR.

The first time it happened to me, it was right after I first bought the GG and at the time it was happening on the HR20. I did call DirecTV but GG Tech Support was of no value. I eventually solved it on my own and the resolution was to (re-)start Network Services. That *always* fixed the problem for me (but I know for a fact that it didn't for others).

Sure enough, it definitely isn't working on the HR24. So when I saw the posts about the Result Codes, that's when I decided to grasp at another straw and check to see exactly what my Results Codes were because at least I could then take something tangible to DirecTV Tech Support. Anyway, so much for that latest straw because all tests pass with 88-55.

At this point I can't think of anymore troubleshooting to do and am now desperately hoping for another firmware update--even CE!--because I really want this resolved. Heck, if the GG2 was available on Solid Signal, I'd even try that!  (I'm going to get that model when it is released, anyway).


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

acostapimps said:


> Question in the Whole Home settings on external device, is the external access set to allow?
> Or did you restored to defaults in the network settings after you rebooted your router or switch?


Everything is "Allow."

Again, in my case, *no* changes to my network topology or hardware or even router firmware and the HR24 *and* HR44 were having their content transcoded without any issues for *more than a year.*

Now all of a sudden the GG can't stay connected to the HR24. I don't think it is just coincidence that the problem just started to happen just as an HR24 firmware was just recently released. With all the troubleshooting I've done, for now all fingers are pointing to the firmware as the culprit.


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

JAYPB said:


> JAYPB, on 17 Jul 2014 - 07:42 AM, said:
> 
> Sorry for the confusion I may have caused with the result code post.


On the contrary, for some time, I had fresh new troubleshooting ideas to try, so I was hopeful and optimistic. That didn't last long, but at least for however short of a period, I wasn't miserable! 

Sadly, back to reality... :bang


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

JAYPB said:


> So there was a firmware update on 7/1? This makes total sense to me as I haven't been able to properly prepare/download anything on the 2 DVR's in question since the Wednesday right before the 4th of July!
> 
> :hair:


For my HR24, yes.

But keep in mind that each model has its own firmware and scheduled update. Check to firmware on your affected units to see if the last update was around that time you started to have problems.


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

willardcpa said:


> I wonder if it's possible to "overload" the
> GenieGo. I have a series one Nomad, and recently had problems with it not "seeing" any of my DVRs recently. A couple of weeks ago I added a Genie to the mix, and have external SATA drives on my other three DVRs, so all told now I have 4 terrabytes of storage, and all of them are over 85 percent full of recordings. What I had to do was go into the geniego's settings and "hide" two of the DVRs from the geniego, an now it works.


I don't know if it is possible to "overload," but what I do know is that with the bazillion times I've rebooted all my devices, when I choose to do a full reset of the GG, I always start by just trying to stream and transcode one show from the HR24. Under those circumstances, it certainly isn't "overloaded" but the problem still occurs.


----------



## willardcpa (Jun 5, 2007)

JAYPB said:


> Out of curiosity were you getting "unable to stream" or "waiting to prepare" messages?


No, I don't get that far, as my geniego does not list any shows under the DVR playlist, only a blank screen. So I didn't have any shows listed to attempt to stream or prepare. I tried all of the standard things too, rebooting the GG, all DVR's, resetting up network and network services on all of DVRs etc. still just a blank screen on the GG under "DVR playlist".
What I did to get it working was "hide" two of the DVRs in the GG's settings, then it worked great.
So I wasn't referring to "overload" as in overworking it, just overloading it's ability to list shows on the DVRs, as between my four all with a terrabite of storage and all of them over 85 percent full I must have 3-400 different shows on them. And like I said with all four DVRs visible to the GG, it wouldn't list any shows under "DVR Playlist", but when I hid two of them the shows for the remaining two showed up and I could prepare them for download.
And I'm on the latest CE, and was still having the problem of blank list, so I'm not sure that the latest CE would solve your problem.
I know that our problems sound a little different, but try hiding some of your DVRs in the settings on the GG and see if it "plays well" with the remaining ones.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

nuspieds said:


> Actually, the quote was relevant and the reason I quoted you was because you corrected erroneous information in the other post and I didn't want to replicate erroneous information.
> 
> But your post was more than just relevant...it was a very important clarification to JAYPB's helpful and informative post. For those of us experiencing the nagging issue, we do so much troubleshooting that we get to the point of basically grasping at straws. So, yes, off I went to the link provided by JAYPB to read and then try whatever troubleshooting I could think of but, of course, no such luck. In my case, this is the second time I am experiencing this exact same issue, but on a different DVR.


I guess all I wanted to do was save you the time to fix something that was not broken


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

Does anyone know what the various "unable to stream" codes that pop up signify?

I.e HTTP/200, HTTP/400, HTTP/500?

I've seen all 3 when trying to playback content from outside of/inside the home.


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

peds48 said:


> peds48, on 17 Jul 2014 - 3:56 PM, said:
> 
> I guess all I wanted to do was save you the time to fix something that was not broken


Oh, you're way too late for that! 

I'm telling you, this problem is so mysterious and I've tried so many troubleshooting ideas, I have now become totally desperate to get it resolved. At this point, anything that sounds remotely possible, I'll try. My next attempt is to try a CE firmware.

However, I'm not so desperate that I'm going to call DirecTV GenieGO Tech Support!  Well, not without something tangible, anyway; I won't walk down that path again until I can bring something of substance to the table.


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

JAYPB said:


> Does anyone know what the various "unable to stream" codes that pop up signify?
> 
> I.e HTTP/200, HTTP/400, HTTP/500?
> 
> I've seen all 3 when trying to playback content from outside of/inside the home.


What are you using to stream?

On my PC, I don't get a code in the dialog box; rather, just a message that says to try again later.

Yes, detailed error codes and at least an explanation of the possible causes posted on their site would be very helpful.


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

nuspieds said:


> What are you using to stream?
> 
> On my PC, I don't get a code in the dialog box; rather, just a message that says to try again later.
> 
> Yes, detailed error codes and at least an explanation of the possible causes posted on their site would be very helpful.


I've attached the error messages I get on both the ipad and iphone of the Http/200, http/500 nature. Couldn't replicate the http/400 error message right now.

Hopefully they are viewable (haven't attached anything here in awhile)


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

JAYPB said:


> JAYPB, on 18 Jul 2014 - 08:20 AM, said:
> 
> I've attached the error messages I get on both the ipad and iphone of the Http/200, http/500 nature. Couldn't replicate the http/400 error message right now.
> 
> Hopefully they are viewable (haven't attached anything here in awhile)


Yes, they most definitely are viewable.

When I first purchased the GG and I had the issue, I remember seeing that exact same message, but no HTTP code. The message I'm getting now is attached.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

These GenieGo's are a hit or miss, I guess it goes down to how well it connects to your network consistently, Some days they do other times they don't, I could be a software issue with networked receivers that GG can't see, I think one way to find out is does it do the same with ipad or android apps? when trying to see internet connected DVR's, Or can restoring to factory defaults resolve anything? I don't have a GenieGo so i'm not sure. Maybe uninstall/reinstall apps could help, These are the reasons of why GenieGo gets bad reputation, That's why they infamously called it GenieNo :biggrin:


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

Well last night I finally got a chance to sit down and call DirecTV. 3 Phone calls. Hung up on twice while I was going to be "transferred/escalated up"!!! Total time: 1 hr 45 minutes spent on the phone. Total joy: none!

I now have a case manager and a Pin# and I will be receiving a phone call on Weds night to discuss what they may have found after the GenieGo desk looks into my issue. I had to go into the search feature on one of the DVR's in question and type in a search command that then led to a super secret report on the tech info for that receiver being sent to them.

Talk about total torture: 1 hour and 45 minutes on the phone. Hopefully this leads to some joy on Weds night. The case manager I spoke to last night was stumped! In her support documentation she said there was no http/400 or http/200 error messages like the ones I posted earlier in regards to unable to stream.

At the end of the phone call I was unable to get back into the genie. The app on my iphone and ipad couldn't "find the genie". Hell the message on screen told me I had to register my device....and then it was unable to. But by this AM I'm able to access the genie and (once again) only watch programming on 3 of the 5 HD-DVR's (same 3 BTW). As of Monday AM I was unable to prepare/download ANY recordings from ANY of the 5 boxes.

Awesomeness....... :blackeye:


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

JAYPB said:


> JAYPB, on 22 Jul 2014 - 06:27 AM, said:
> 
> Well last night I finally got a chance to sit down and call DirecTV. 3 Phone calls. Hung up on twice while I was going to be "transferred/escalated up"!!! Total time: 1 hr 45 minutes spent on the phone. Total joy: none!
> 
> ...


Like I wrote previously, I have been down that path before and there's no way I'm going back there without any hard evidence! Those people were stressful! :down: Perhaps the maturity of the device has a lot to do with it, but all I know is that if I have a Receiver problem, I have the utmost confidence in calling the normal Tech Support. But, clearly, the GenieGO Tech Support is not nearly the same caliber whatsoever--not even remotely close in my experiences with them. That's why I now troubleshoot on my own and with the help of members on this site.

With all that said, though, I am now pleased to report that I'm back in business with my GG streaming and preparing content from my HR24. :joy: Hopefully I don't jinx myself with this post.  Anyway, hopefully I get another long 1+ years without the issue lurking its ugly head again.

I've still been doing a lot of troubleshooting, so there's no way I can pinpoint exactly what it was that eventually solved the problem--and even if I could, we know from history that it is no guarantee that it will work for others, unfortunately. Furthermore, when I realized I was back in business, it came completely as a surprise because I had reached that point of capitulation again. :bang

It's been 24 hours now and it is still going strong, so I decided to post my update. This is how I got back to where I am now with the GG working with my HR24:

Last Saturday (July 19), I tried the CE firmware and still the same result. After more troubleshooting, I eventually gave up and then thought maybe the HR24 itself was defective and it was the one that kept on dropping its connection to the GG.

So, I ordered a new HR24 and it arrived on Monday. Activated it and made sure not to connect my external drive (not only in case if the problem was still present and then causing me to lose my content, but I wanted to be as standard as possible). It didn't work and multiple troubleshooting ensued and, of course, still the same frustration.

After rebooting the HR24, for some reason it could no longer connect to my Network. Multiple reboots did not solve it and that led me to try a firmware update (it came with 0x7b2, or something like that), so I forced download the latest, but it still could not connect.

I noticed the IP address was messed up so at that point I turned my focus to my router/network. Now I started to do multiple unplugs and re-plugs of my router, cable modem and switches--along with red-button resets of my GG and both Receivers. Still no luck, so I gave up and re-attached my original HR24 and my external drive.

I did one last reboot of the GG. I expected the content to be erased (I did the long reset), but it wasn't and that's when I thought that for sure things were still the same. But then it started to Prepare (from the HR44, which always worked) and when I tested streaming from the HR24, it never failed! Usually, it would drop after 30 seconds! That's when I got excited and optimistic again!
So here I am, one day later, and still no issues. All I can state is that I had already tried unplugging my cable modem, router, etc., and that never resolved anything. However, what led me to unplug the cable modem this time around was that my router was still indicating that my original HR24 was still connected to the network--even though I only had the new HR24 connected. After multiple reboots/unplugs of the router never resolved that issue, that's when I tried unplugging the cable modem as well.

Doing that certainly fixed the ghost HR24 problem but then not too long after, when I eventually reconnected my original HR24, all I can tell you is that now things are working out again. Of course, I can't help but wonder if the cable modem reset had something to do with it, but then again, I had done a cable modem reset in the past and still the problem wasn't resolved. As a result, I definitely remain on pins and needles.

I sent back the new HR24 today and got my refund, so I'm totally back to my old setup. It certainly was an extremely bizarre and unconventional path to resolution, but I share it nonetheless in the rare event that it might also work for someone else or, at the very least, provide some troubleshooting ideas.


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

Just realized I never checked back into this thread to chime in on the horror that has become my Genie Go fatigued life! A month (?) later....and I still don't have a functional Genie Go unit! All this after back and forth with a case manager (who has yet to return ANY of my calls in the last 6 days)!

Long story short: I got them to agree to send me a new GenieGo...and they sent a GenieGo 2 out that arrived on Wednesday. Since then I've been trying to authorize/install it....and I've been unable to get it to "work"....apparently all because it hasn't been "authorized" to be added to my account! One hand doesn't know what the other is doing up there....I now truly believe that. If I had more time I'd document all of my phone calls and conversations....but suffice to say, I haven't spoken to my Case Manager in a week though I've spoken to 2 other "case managers" who were unable to help me...or get me some help.

The case managers have blamed the engineering department for not authorizing the unit. One case manager blames another for not removing the original geniego from the account. The 3 techs who were at my house over a 2 week period knew less about GenieGo than my neighbors who have Fios! Their supervisors and dispatch seem to know even LESS!

When I called in on Saturday I was told (by a different case manager than "Nancy", my original one) that she couldn't tell me the serial # of the unit that WAS authorized on my account (was it the old one still authorized for some reason?....was it an incorrect serial # different from the physical one I had in my possession?) because it wasn't on the screen in front of her....and here I sit....waiting for someone to authorize my GenieGo! She also told me that a new unit was added to the account on Tuesday..... a day before the new unit even reached my house ?!?!? :blackeye:

Sorry from the rambling but I'm just so !*$%^% frustrated with the crap I've put up with over the last month plus! Each phone call to my case manager was a 20-45 minute affair of reboots and rehashing of info. The service calls they set up couldn't isolate any issues with either the DVR's or the whole home DVR network (which I had upgraded to a SWiM system 3 weeks ago) hence the reason for FINALLY agreeing to send out a new GenieGo....and yet I still have no joy!

:bang


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

Like I stated before, I went through that drama with the GG support folks once before and that's exactly why I do my own troubleshooting with the assistance of the good folks on this site.

I recently purchased the GG2 and on my first two calls to DirecTV, the reps told me there was nothing special to do; just unplug the GG1 and plug in the GG2 and I'm good to go! Yeah, right! 

Third time was a charm and the rep transferred me to GG support (when it comes to setup and activation, they definitely have my trust ). The GG support rep asked for both of my serial numbers and informed me that he had to request (via email) that my GG1 be deactivated. Needless to say, he's not too crazy about that process, but it is what it is and it took a while before his colleague responded, so we disconnected after about 30 minutes.

But 20 minutes later, he did call me back once he received the email and he proceeded to do what he had to do and then my GG2 was successfully activated. I had to uninstall and reinstall the PC client and he specifically made me wait at the logon screen until he completed his GG2 activation process. It all worked like a charm and he didn't hang up until we did a test to ensure that I could stream content. :up:

However, what I didn't bother to tell him was that the problem was back!  Stream and transcoding on the HR44 no problem but, of course, a problem on the HR24.

Just when I was all up and running fine with the GG1, I decided to switch to the GG2 and caused myself the headache again.  I did the usual set of resets--including the router and cable modem several times, but still not solved. Per my previous post, since a reset of the cable modem, routers, switches, etc., finally ended up fixing the problem when I had the GG1, I never gave up. The last troubleshooting step I performed was a really, _really_ long unplug of my cable modem...about 30 minutes.

Then I plugged in the router and waited several minutes. Then each switch--again, waiting several minutes. Then the DVRs and testing to make sure Network Services, etc., and the other tests were running fine. Then, finally, the GG2.

All was good after those long sets of resets. :joy:


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

JAYPB said:


> The 3 techs who were at my house over a 2 week period knew less about GenieGo than my neighbors who have Fios!


I don't blame them, as per DirecTV® policies they are NOT supposed to set up service calls for GenieGo related issues as 99% of the time the issues have to do with DirecTV® servers or customer equipment. neither one of those, the techs has any control of

The only time a service call can be (should be) set up (for GenieGo related issues) is IF the receivers are not connected to the internet.


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

peds48 said:


> I don't blame them, as per DirecTV® policies they are NOT supposed to set up service calls for GenieGo related issues as 99% of the time the issues have to do with DirecTV® servers or customer equipment. neither one of those, the techs has any control of
> 
> The only time a service call can be (should be) set up (for GenieGo related issues) is IF the receivers are not connected to the internet.


The reasoning for them to be there (initially) wasn't a GenieGo service call. It was set up to upgrade my dish/several receivers (another looonngg story that's already over in another thread), but the last tech at the house finally called in and got a service rep to agree to get us a new GenieGo. He'd been with D* for a year...said he'd seen 2 GenieGo's in that span. The previous tech said he was there for several years and had only seen a handful of GenieGo's in his travels.

The last tech adamantly told me that the reason the GenieGo wasn't working was because it wasn't hooked up to a Genie unit....... :eek2:

And I still have no joy in GenieGo ville! :bang

I can now *see* all of my playlists from my DVR's....I can scroll through/view them...the GenieGo is now activated on my account....but when I go to play them on either of the clients (iphone/ipad/android tablet/PC).....nothing prepares/nothing downloads...and I can't stream ANYTHING on my devices (either inside or outside of the home).

I'm beyond frustrated at this point....and after another 37 minute phone call with my case manager I'm about ready to look into a more expensive Slingbox :down:


----------



## jablonski (Feb 17, 2007)

I have similar issues with one of my two PVRs.....the lack of streaming started along the same time frame as the others described here.....have tried the device reboots and router resets to no avail...DTV service techs unknowing and unable to resolve problem...




Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

Have you ever tried running the tests in Info and Network Services to ensure that there are no network/connectivity errors?


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

nuspieds said:


> Have you ever tried running the tests in Info and Network Services to ensure that there are no network/connectivity errors?


Oh but of course! On every DVR....with the Case manager....last night was another 45-55 minute call. Made the wife sit on the phone with her for that one !rolling

Had us do a "clear history"( or something or other sweep) on the keyword search screen for each DVR. Each DVR was reset and network connections/advanced connectivty was checked with the case manager on the phone. She told my wife it could take up to 48 hours for the unit to "work".....

The case manager was led to this point by my sending of the "Send error report" feature on the ipad/iphone app for the Geniego. Unbenownst to me, the only time someone on their end ACTUALLY looks at that is when you are speaking to a tech/case manager and you TELL them you are sending that report over. They shoot an email to the engineers, with a time and date stamp. If you don't let them know and they don't document it....those "error reports" mimic the insanity that was shown in the TV show "LOST" where the Dharma people put their TPS reports into the vacuum shoot and sent them off for their supervisors to read.....but Jack and the gang found all those reports laying out in the unspoiled landscape of Hawaii..... :rotfl:

So I'm still at a loss for words. All internet connections in the house work fine (wireless and wired), whole home DVR system works fine, the internet connection is solid and steady. On demand works fine. Pandora and YouTube work fine on the DVR's.

I can *see* my playlists, I can scroll through them....but I can't stream in or out of the house from ANY of them, I can't prepare/download ANYTHING....and I'm thisclose to ordering a Slingbox 350 (heavily discounted at ABT) because I've reached the end of my line with this insanity!!!
:hair:


----------



## jablonski (Feb 17, 2007)

Yes all the networks test run fine


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok, the reason I mentioned to confirm the various tests was because in a previous situation, the only error I received was the STB Services Port and that's because Network Services wasn't running. Once I manually started the services, the error went away and I was then able to stream and transcode.

Anyway, so you're both reporting no errors in the various tests and that, of course, can only make you even more frustrated. I can understand that products humans build are imperfect, but what I cannot understand is that this specific issue is well-known at this point so I would think that a firmware and client software upgrade with additional detailed diagnostic data collection functionality should have already been rolled out.

Surely, by now, the client should be able to gather a lot of detailed information from the GG so that when the "Unable to Stream" message occurs, the detailed data behind the factors leading up to it can be captured and analyzed. Without improved diagnostic functionality, problems such as this one will persist unnecessarily long.

I obviously have no clue what DirecTV is doing in the background, but so many people have been plagued with this issue that it surely would be nice to see them acknowledge it and at least start maintaining a list potential fixes on their website, all the while continuing to work on a permanent fix.


----------



## jablonski (Feb 17, 2007)

It would be helpful if the scripted response from DTV included an acknowledgement of the problem and means to contact the customer when a solution was found....getting very tired of "gee we have nor reports of that, let's me waste your time abstain by running the same tests and resets that's never work and then tell you we have no solution, no record of this problem and no means to contact you so you will gave to call again and go through all the same steps again, wasting your time, and achieve the same outcome." 

What we it Einstein said was the definition of insanity ?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Actually, that's one of the reason many of us come to this site frequently- first to ask questions and get help, and then hopefully give some back.... Saves a lot of hours on the phone, saves DIRECTV® money, and reduces each and every bill by at least three cents!


----------



## jablonski (Feb 17, 2007)

Understand that and have a longtime user of the site. But there is no excuse for CS reps to be in a position to look like dopes when these issues are well known and documented...


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## zdman (May 26, 2006)

jablonski,
I was having weird issues with one of my receivers (HR24-500). The Geniego apps could see the other two receivers but not that one. I went through all sorts of things, even manually set ports on the receivers and in my router. In the end, I think it was the double reset that fixed it. Has been working now for about a day. For me, a single reset never fixed the issue. Hit the reset button and let it come all the way up until you can watch tv again and then hit the reset button once more.

Oh, i did notice before doing the reset that my online account name for this receiver (on the directive site) was different than my whole home sharing name on the receiver itself. I changed the name on the website to match, but not sure if that had anything to do with it or if the double reset was the final fix.


----------



## jablonski (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks...will try the reset again



Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

zdman said:


> Oh, i did notice before doing the reset that my online account name for this receiver (on the directive site) was different than my whole home sharing name on the receiver itself. I changed the name on the website to match, but not sure if that had anything to do with it or if the double reset was the final fix.


The account name is the location name, the name in the receiver is just a friendly name. Changing either will not have effect on the other one.


----------



## jablonski (Feb 17, 2007)

Tried the multiple re starts...Still No Joy...All the GG Clients (Ipad and Pcs) see both PVRs, but only one of the PVRs will stream or download via the GG...

Even tried disconnecting (from the Netork) the working PVR, and still the un-streamer would not stream.download,

Hoping the next software release will fix...


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow, I have not been able to stream to a device outside of my home since I got the GG2, about a month ago. I updated ports and MAC addresses on my router and reset everything and nothing worked. I just noticed this thread again and thought I'd try again so I could be disappointed. It frickin worked!! Not sure what happened. Maybe an update got pushed out to my HR44 or GG2 or something? I tried to stream after the recent iOS app update, but it still didn't work. Only changed the text of the error message.

Well, glad it is finally working. Hope the ghost stays away from my machines.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Too much inconsistencies on the GG2 is what makes me doubt of ever getting one.
If they at least update the software or put more emphasis on GG/GG2, then maybe i'll get it

But clearly is not a main priority unless it something wrong on the receiver end.

Hope it doesn't become like directv2pc or mediashare which is still in beta after all these years.


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

UPDATE:

Suffice to say it's been a torturous 2 months....but my Genie Go 2 is *almost* working as it should. It took me literally walking away from the unit for 3-4 days after our last interaction with our case rep....and me ordering a slingbox....which I'm definitely going to keep and hook up if I can't get the GG2 operating consistently.

I still have issues where my wifes android tablet, iphone or my iphone/ipad can't connect and a few red button pushes on the gg2 or a close and open of the apps on the client gets things going. And the GG2 is definitely functioning in places where the GG1 I had couldn't....in other words the GG I replaced WAS the initial issue. But why it took a full 2 weeks AFTER they gave me a new GenieGo2 to "work" is beyond me.

But....the one issue that's got me scratching my head is: On the DirecTV app for Ipad (which i never used with my ipad on the GG1)...I CAN NOT get ANYTHING to stream inside the home or outside the home from my "manual" recordings. I record a show on an RSN 7 days a week at 6am as a manual recording....and the folder never "opens" when I click on it in the GG. I don't even get an error message.....it just doesn't open. The text box/bubble pops up on the ipad....but it doesn't bring up another menu.

I can get it stream/play on my iphone.....but not the ipad.

So....can ANYONE out there get a manual recording to stream on their ipad through the Directv app for Ipad?


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

So...... almost 2 months later....and I've completely given up on the GenieGo! Switched to a slingbox350 and it's meeting my viewing needs.

Too many maddening things continue with the GG and the 5 HD DVR's in the house...including that one of my receivers is not readable by the GG. This is a different receiver than the one back in July/August that the GG couldn't "see". Whole home DVR service is fine while this hijinx still ensues.

And to boot I even had Verizon replace the router/modem last week....so I know it can't be the ISP/their hardware that's causing this. I rebooted every DVR in the house....and I rebooted the GenieGo....and I uninstalled all apps/clients.....and I stood on my hands and shook my feet at the sky and it didn't solve anything. :bang

Onward and upward...... :righton:


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

JAYPB said:


> Onward and upward...... :righton:


Although it is unfortunate you had to give up, as long as you found a workaround/solution that works for you, then that's what is ultimately most important.

The two products are not the same but I think that they complement each other very well. I have two Slingbox 500s and I still actively use them when I want to stream/have full access to my home TVs.

But as I write this now, I am in a hotel room and I am glad I do not have to rely on the Wi-Fi to watch my pre-recorded content I have taken with me, thanks to the GG.


----------

